# GIRLS! What guys make you melt . . . ?



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

like if you ran into one of these guys on the street &all you can think is. . .


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Guys with long hair. I don't know why. I'm just attracted to guys with long hair. It's weird. Some can pull it off and they look like your typical hot bad boy.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I voted:
nice smile 
gorgeous eyes
guys w/ an accent
guys w/ long hair
smart guys
guys that play an instrument

But the long hair thing is only if they can pull it off, some guys don't look as good with long hair (and if they can't be bothered to look after it than that's no good) and so look better with short hair. 

When it works though mm long hair.

I don't usually have that reaction to guys though until I get to know them better because of how much personality matters to me when it comes to attraction. I can't remember the last time I just saw a guy who I hadn't spoken to and had that reaction, that just doesn't happen for me. Sure I notice if I find them physically attractive but it's not in a *swoon* kind of way (or even close.)


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't usually have that reaction to guys though until I get to know them better because of how much personality matters to me when it comes to attraction. I can't remember the last time I just saw a guy who I hadn't spoken to and had that reaction, that just doesn't happen for me. Sure I notice if I find them physically attractive but it's not in a *swoon* kind of way (or even close.)


yeah i exaggerated a tad lol
thanks for voting


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Oops, I meant to vote for husky voice too. I like how I voted for beard or mustache without even realizing it. 
I really don't get the thing about eyes. They just don't make a difference to me.


----------



## GTX8350 (Jul 20, 2013)

definitely gingers, they really turn me on


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

*Orlando Jones voice*

"... And then illmatic1 read the thread and wept once more.... Coming to the realization he would be forever alone...." 
[Screen fades to black]


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Thinking on it, if someone like Zachary Quinto walked past or Tim Hiddleston while smiling and talking, that might do it? 

Most Scottish accents, some English accents (black country accent), Tom Hiddleston's accent/voice, Idris Elba's voice (might only work with the rest of him too though thinking about it.. >.>), some Swedish accents, Amanda Palmer's accent, some Icelandic accents, some French accents, some German accents, Oh and this one Welsh guy I knew had a lovely voice, but I'm not sure if it's because I had a crush on him really... I'm not normally massively into Welsh accents. OK, I'll stop quite a lot of peoples voices <3 

voices work better than people really for that feeling.


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

Clicked results, Saw nice smile had most votes.










P.S. I voted for pot belly.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Aww, quirky guys isn't on the list? I love quirky guys. ^_^


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Aww, quirky guys isn't on the list? I love quirky guys. ^_^


Same. Im a fan of weird/funny/ridiculous guys.

Someone asked me why I was dating my boyfriend, because hes too goofy. And I told them that's exactly the reason. Well that and he has a Jew fro. Who wouldn't want to get their hands all over that?


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I wish polls like this were accurate ... but all the straight guys like to vote for what they _think _girls like


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

illmatic1 said:


> *Orlando Jones voice*
> 
> "... And then illmatic1 read the thread and wept once more.... Coming to the realization he would be forever alone...."
> [Screen fades to black]












That was beautiful!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

So... This is the most unattractive guy ever?


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

A guy made of molten lava would probably do it...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Used to be that women liked construction workers.



HilarityEnsues said:


> P.S. I voted for pot belly.


OP didn't make this poll anonymous. You can see who voted for what.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

nubly said:


> Used to be that women liked construction workers..


They don't now??


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I've just realised good sense of humour isn't on this list. That's always a big plus.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

And an animal lover. :yes


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

This was tough, I thought. I just chose being proficient at some instrument, because that's true for me. While I can think all of the physical features are good, that is not what makes my heart melt, it's more of how he acts; his general disposition, and what he is good at and passionate about. I find that the physical features aren't as important, but are definitely a plus. But it will mainly be his personality as a whole that will get to me.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

hahaaaa no vin diesel votes or construction workers
knew i should of put *assertive guys and something else instead of listening to my friend


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I've just realised good sense of humour isn't on this list. That's always a big plus.


ah! totally forgot that one!
damn.
that's definitely number one


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

jlscho03 said:


> I find that the physical features aren't as important, but are definitely a plus. But it will mainly be his personality as a whole that will get to me.


yep looks only get you so far, that's why you just sleep w/ 'em and #ontothenext :teeth


----------



## Veritastar (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a lot of things I look for, like he has to love to read and he can't be tone deaf to name a couple.


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

suits are hot


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

Send the foreign boys with cute accents to me. I will introduce them to our customs.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Dark, tall and handsome in a boyish gothic kinda way <3 and an awesome sense of humor, can't live without that o_o glasses can also be pretty awesome too~


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Nekomata said:


> Dark, tall and handsome in a boyish gothic kinda way <3 and an awesome sense of humor, can't live without that o_o glasses can also be pretty awesome too~


Why the appeal for being tall?


----------



## Pacotaco (Jul 15, 2013)

I voted eyes, smile, long hair (dated a guy who made it look gooood), smart guys, guys who can cook, guys who play an instrument... I really don't like to choose the physical attributes because I've liked all sorts of people in the past.

Being really short, though, I've always felt kinda intimidated by taller guys. Like, why would a tall guy want some chick he's always gotta kneel down to talk to? (I'm 4'11".)

Right now I'm with someone who is smart, is an awesome cook, smiles often and likes to pretend he knows how to play the guitar. Just as well he's only 5'5", so I don't feel so freakishly small around him.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Pretty eyes and long hair yum


----------



## smallfries (Jun 21, 2013)

Those sincere smiles that light up a room...UGH. I love it. And yes I admit, I'm one of those weird Americans who have some strange addiction to accents - especially Irish ones. But if they like to read? I'm sold.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

Nekomata said:


> Dark, tall and handsome


:yes


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I've just realised good sense of humour isn't on this list. That's always a big plus.


That's my weakness.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Guys which makes me laugh / long hair


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Poor Vin Diesel :lol


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice smile, gorgeous eyes, men's hands in general, tall guys, with an accent, guys in suits, that can cook, is an animal lover, smart guys.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Guys with access to a flamethrower?


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

Why the hell isn't "huge cock" listed.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Guys with long hair attracts me most


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

alieneyed said:


> Why the hell isn't "huge cock" listed.


:yes


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> Same. Im a fan of weird/funny/ridiculous guys.
> 
> Someone asked me why I was dating my boyfriend, because hes too goofy. And I told them that's exactly the reason. Well that and he has a Jew fro. Who wouldn't want to get their hands all over that?


lmao  They're the best kind of guys in my opinion. I love awkward guys since I can relate to them and I just love their quirks. :mushy


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Wooo! I meet none of the criteria in the voting poll!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Voted for Vin Diesel body and construction workers..


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> lmao  They're the best kind of guys in my opinion. I love awkward guys since I can relate to them and I just love their quirks. :mushy


+1 for hilariousridic dudes. I don't care for awkward guys though. Being with them tends to magnify _my_ awkwardness and I always feel the need to say+do something incredibly stupid and/or inappropriate in order to cover it up.

Also shyness is very cute. In like everybody.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

bad baby said:


> +1 for hilariousridic dudes. I don't care for awkward guys though. Being with them tends to magnify _my_ awkwardness and I always feel the need to say+do something incredibly stupid and/or inappropriate in order to cover it up.
> 
> Also shyness is very cute. In like everybody.


The fact that I can relate to awkward guys makes it even better. :3 Tehehe. Plus, I wouldn't feel as alone if I was with an awkward guy. I honestly wouldn't care if my awkwardness got worse around them. xD I must be the only girl that likes awkward guys. 

Shyness is definitely always a good thing. :b


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

me.


----------



## MsKarma (Jul 31, 2013)

My biggest weakness is a guy with dark hair and blue eyes. I'm lucky to be engaged to such a guy. My second weakness would be an accent, either British or Irish. Now if a guy had brown hair, blue eyes, is Irish, and can sing? Game over lol


----------



## Everton (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi ladies I have a sexy accent, manly large yet nice hands, firm buttocks, ripped muscles yet not overly large.. short yet long hair and a beautifully chiselled jaw... I have a 3 inch frankfurter.. would u give it a ride?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I can't even picture who that would be anymore. I suppose I have a list of character traits, but that's about it. 

I guess the most important component to me would be compassion. perhaps followed by tenderness.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Everton said:


> Hi ladies I have a sexy accent, manly large yet nice hands, firm buttocks, ripped muscles yet not overly large.. short yet long hair and a beautifully chiselled jaw... I have a 3 inch frankfurter.. would u give it a ride?


I'd like to throw it on the gas grill. if the grill blows up while it's cooking, oh well. there are plenty of cheap frankfurters to be had at the Costco.


----------



## Everton (Jul 15, 2013)

​


leonardess said:


> I'd like to throw it on the gas grill. if the grill blows up while it's cooking, oh well. there are plenty of cheap frankfurters to be had at the Costco.


!! This is not cheap... 100% British Pork :yes


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

most of the male models I post on this forum

Height. Yes please.
Fit body. Yes please.
Brunette. Yes please.
Tan. Yes please.
Nice bone structure (in every meaning of the word). Yes please.
Hairy arms. Yes please.
A little scruff. Yes please.
Defined eyes. Yes please.
Athletic. Yes please.
Brown or green eyes (do not like light eyes). Yes please.

Also I'm not too big into the accent thing as I have a hard time even understanding English speakers with accents, I like my men to be American born and bred but not your typical American looking guy. Dark hair + tan + good looking is WAY not common here. Almost depressing.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

none.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

smelly, desperate, and mentally retarded...


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Smart guys~
The less of a douche they are the more I like them.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

Why an I not surprised bald head is at the bottom of the list?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm a lover of voices [read, sounds] (accents, spoken languages, pitch). So, certain European accents (too ignorant to be specific), standard British and Australian accents + the Indian (Madras) Tamil dialect [I'm probably the only weirdo who sees it this way, but I find it so playful/flirty <3], German [angry-sounding, but I think that's precisely why I like it], etc. + deep, raspy/husky voices. That, and my ideas of perfect hair and height are the closest physical traits that will result in my puddle-ation.

Oh, also, a guy who is openly affectionate, empathetic/compassionate and intelligent is extremely attractive.

Anyway, voted:
nice smile
gorgeous eyes
masculine hands
sexy lean body
tall guys
guys w/ an accent
raspy/husky voice
guys w/ tattoos
smart guys 
guys that play an instrument


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Hadron said:


> That's exactly my description minus the fact that my arms are not that hairy and I'm not American.
> 
> I'm not into dudes, though.:lol


How tall are you?

It's not considered tall if under 6'1"

Also I love how you just admitted to having "nice bone structure in every meaning of the word" LOL

And you call me vain. :clap


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Hadron said:


> That's exactly my description minus the fact that my arms are not that hairy and I'm not American.


Lol. I paired you two in that SAS couples thread. :clap


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> Lol. I paired you two in that SAS couples thread. :clap


he's just mad he can't get a girl like me.

common defense mechanism to barricade one's self esteem in denial.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Hadron said:


> fascinating diagnosis Dr Calichick. Only problem is, I'm not interested in dating females *(you are probably a guy, though, judging by your writing style).* The most I'd want out of someone like you is sex.


Wtf? Calichick doesn't write like a guy at all.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

How do you write like a guy? Or a woman?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Hadron said:


> I'm 188cm/ 6'2".
> 
> And when did I ever call you vain?:roll I called you a troll, but that's another thing...


I can see why people call her a troll. She has said that she only dates black guys because that is who she finds attractive. Some of the turns on she listed here aren't traits of black dudes.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Can we please get back to things which make woman melt.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

nubly said:


> I can see why people call her a troll. She has said that she only dates black guys because that is who she finds attractive. Some of the turns on she listed here aren't traits of black dudes.


She didn't say that she only finds black men attractive - she said that she finds the "white-washed" black guys more attractive on average.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

nubly said:


> I can see why people call her a troll. She has said that she only dates black guys because that is who she finds attractive. Some of the turns on she listed here aren't traits of black dudes.


To be fair, I have to point out, to the best of my knowledge she's never said that. She said she only dates tanned guys on numerous occasions, never 'black' specifically.

But much more importantly and on topic:










That sun man, that sun.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Hadron said:


> fascinating diagnosis Dr Calichick. Only problem is, I'm not interested in dating females (you are probably a guy, though, judging by your writing style). The most I'd want out of someone like you is sex.


Again, note the use of strong diversionary tactic from above.

First I'm a man, and then I'm a troll, and then all he wants from someone like me is sex (so put 2 + 2 together, and what do you get? :afr)

This is nothing more than a technique to protect against possible rejection.

Nothing unprecedented here, move it along..


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Hadron said:


> :lol
> 
> That's exactly it! I'm just so in love with you because of the way you word your posts. And your narcissism is so sweet! I was even about to propose to you and fly over to California and leave my life behind.
> 
> ...


Nope, it's not an explicit technique but a biological instinct.

Because no matter how much people try to separate the Internet from real life, behavioral tactics and instincts such as the above inevitably have a way of translating into writing.

Whole reason why I may seem narcissistic and why some guys here express their insecurities regarding rejection by lessening the reality of "it".


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This makes people melt:


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> How do you write like a guy? Or a woman?


I don't know, but I'd be prepared to guess the outcome of a survey into which sex dotted their "i"s with hearts and smiley faces most often. :b


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

calichick said:


> most of the male models I post on this forum
> 
> Height. Yes please.
> Fit body. Yes please.
> ...


Kim Kardashian, dat you?


----------



## bitoqueen (Feb 18, 2011)

Paloma M said:


> Guys with long hair. I don't know why. I'm just attracted to guys with long hair. It's weird. Some can pull it off and they look like your typical hot bad boy.


Same here, it's come to a point where I can't even get attracted to any guy unless his hair is at least past his ear. I try so hard to avoid it, but if a guy with long hair passes me, I have to turn and look. I hate it, but I can't control it either. It makes me mad.

Don't judge me though. This is just physical ;D Other things attract me to a man (personality #1) too but long hair is usually the first thing then, smile and eyes physically speaking.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

in b4 human torch


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

shoes, women love shoes


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

gunner21 said:


> Kim Kardashian, dat you?


Isn't Kanye West like 5'8 with what can pass as a woman's body?

I don't believe short with rounded facial feautures was on my list, correct me if I stuttered.


----------



## ChaoticSoul (Jul 10, 2013)

heh, i just read this thread...wow:lurk ...just.. wow...damn.


----------



## Phalene (Feb 15, 2013)

Black humour and brains. If the guy is handsome but stupid, it will never be a good, close friend or anything more. What my male friends have in common is their humour, when I think of it. Even the shyest one has this wicked sense of humour you can discover when you get to know him, when you get past the fact that he is quite silent and stutters, he is an absolute riot to be around. 

And ungroomed men, beards, hairs... I don't like clean shaved faces overall. No idea why but I think it makes a guy look better most of the time.


----------

